# I would like a list of rules/warnings you have, thanks!



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi and I'm trying to make a sign that would be at the entrance of my Yard Haunt, and I wanted a list of Rules you have and any warning phases.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

No touching or grabbing of the actors or props.
No cameras or photography inside the haunt.
No open flames or smoking in the haunt.
No weapons allowed.
No Flashlights/torches allowed.
All cellphones must be turned off within the haunt.
No Drugs or alcohol allowed on the premises.
We reserve the right to refuse entry or service to anyone.
No gang colors, symbols, or clothing permitted.
Guests are subject to search/inspection at any time.
Guests must have proper ID. This is helpful if you have put on age restrictions or requirements for guests.
No food or drink within the haunt. This keeps you from having spills, food or drinks thrown at actors or props, etc.
You may require no high heels, depending upon your haunt, and where it's held. If the floor is fragile or uneven, it can be a major issue with high heels. Gym floors, rough trails, etc., are perfect examples.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

We do a home haunt and don't charge admission. This is also our first year moving to a backyard haunt, so we will need warnings. Our warnings might be different than others.

I see a lot of warnings about Fog machines and stobe lights being used. Also if you have a heart condition. as well as being easily scared by sudden noises it is advisable that you don't enter the haunt.. In my case I'd have to add... No wagons,strollers, or other wheeled (contraptions?) beyond this point. Also, No masks since our haunt is "Terrain challenged" 

I am very interested in seering what others have posted at thier haunts as well. You have to listof less than 10 (Commandments) and more likely around 5-6, or people just won't read the list. Let's keep this thread going.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I am always both shocked and awed by those folks who do "walk thru" type haunts. Takes a certain level of guts (and commitment), I would think. Myself, I just do a display. Stand on the public sidewalk and gawk to your hearts content, but I offer no invitation to enter. In our litigious society, I am wary of inviting a large number of strangers onto my property. Then there is also the fear of wanton and malicious destruction or theft of my stuff. Not that I am trying to dissuade anyone.

I salute you brave few.


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

All my rules are listed on my website at http://www.creepacres.com/rules.php

Let me know if you have any questions or comments, but I think that covers just about everything.


----------



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

*Thanks... I need more!*

Thanks guys, 
I thinks I nned some more [Rules] !!!!!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Jack, tell us about your haunt.
What kind of theme?
Will it be a walk through the scenes, or strictly an observational kind of thing?
Will it all be on smooth ground, cement, or...?
Keep in mind that rules have to be clearly posted and readable in the conditions of the haunt (dark of night, etc.), so you can't just scribble them out on paper and tape them to a tree. 
I'm betting this is your first haunt, so you may want to have an adult at the gate or start to get confirmation from the guests that they have read and understand the rules and that they are willing to abide by them.
You are living in "lawsuit city" so even with the rules posted, you still need to be careful and protect yourself/your haunt/yard, etc.
If you are going to have strobe lights, black lights, subwoofers pounding out a rhythm, etc., you need to have a warning for those with epilepsy, heart conditions, visual disabilities, and those subject to seizures.
The enter at your own risk sounds great, but in court, that warning is about useless. I'd still include it, but you can't plan on it as a defense should something go wrong. You might look at the rules for Knott's Berry Farm's Halloween Haunt and or Universal Studio's haunt rules. Both are very thorough and can be used without any issues, providing you don't use their name or any copyrighted symbols or artwork.


----------



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

The theme is "Haunted Farm/Western mixed in with Haunted Forest"!!!!
My haunt will be basically: Walk through, observe, get candy an exit.
My Haunt, "Jack's Haunt" will be on Concrete with no steps...
AND... I already printed out some signs that I made with a large, CLEARLY readable font!
ALSO, I'll check out Universal Studios HAUN website...
PS: The last time I checked, which was today... the Knott's Scary Farm website was Not up & running (BUT you CAN still buy tictets!)


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I also needed haunt rules for my walk through. Thank you Fontgreek for posting yours and Rotten Pumpkin for the link .


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I have a sign that says "No Touching, Running or Pushing, This MEANS You!". 
I find it better to have less rules posted, it makes it easier for my patrons to remember.


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

kevin242 said:


> I have a sign that says "No Touching, Running or Pushing, This MEANS You!".
> I find it better to have less rules posted, it makes it easier for my patrons to remember.


I think i could remember uf rules....
Few years ago, well about 6 me and some friends did a haunted trail we had some of the rules that others have posted... we should have had the no running rule but some just run when they hear a chainsaw lol.

This yr will mostly be a display type thing but thinking maybe a small walk through im thinking of just "strobe lights and music in use enter at own risk. Not sure still have lots in mind if i can get it finished


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's a link to what we've been using http://hauntdetails.com/WARNING.pdf


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

One thing you might add is (and my apologies if it is, I didn't see it in the others) that you are using fog or other inhalants. After the lawsuit in St Louis last year and a couple other places, it might be worth an extra line....Just my thought


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

@joker: I have a similiar list for my haunt posted on a large white posterboard outside the haunt so folks in the que line could read it. Several ToT's, after waiting for over an hour to get in, finally got to the front, read the sign, got scared and left without entering. ...lawlz...


@jackg: in addition to ensuring you have solid rules, be aware of local zoning regulations. Common regulations include a minimum 4-foot wide path, disabled access, exit signs, and fireproof-coated materials. If you're serious about it, contact the local Fire Marshal from the city department to have him inspect your setup. A large dose of common sense also helps to make sure your place is safe.

I found a local ordnance stating that "structures attached to the main house" had to be zoned and coded (i.e. built to construction specifications along with permits). "Temporary free standing structures" do not require zoning, coding, or permits. Since my haunt was all free standing in the back yard, I was in the clear.


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

My needs are simple.

Please do not touch the props.
Stay on the path.
Photography/videography encouraged.

Since it's a yard haunt, they can see what elements are there before they walk through. If they want, they can just go up the driveway and straight to the house if anything might put them off. I also keep a look out and greet ToTs/families if there are issues with entering due to lights/sounds/design.


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

Law suit cause of fog machine was used? Was that in a real haunt house or a bacyard haunt????
I ment to add that our greator/guide would tell everyone at the door to please dead over our warning signs and understand them ours were free and but took donations maybe got lucky never asked the county about anyoff it guess were lucky noone complained about us
Im in the country now so mostly country type ppl but guess you never know...


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a walk though garage haunt and I think will put up a couple of simple rules like "do not touch anything" and "no running".


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You could always for with the classic "You Break It, You Buy It"


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes, yes there was a lawsuit

http://www.kmov.com/news/local/Haunted-house-owners-sued-over-teens-death-111595004.html


----------



## Amandakay (Sep 5, 2012)

*Rules Sign*

Anyone have a "rules" sign up? IF so what does it say. I want to make one for this year and was hoping to get some ideas of what to put on it. Thank you!!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

jackg said:


> The theme is "Haunted Farm/Western mixed in with Haunted Forest"!!!!
> My haunt will be basically: Walk through, observe, get candy an exit.
> My Haunt, "Jack's Haunt" will be on Concrete with no steps...
> AND... I already printed out some signs that I made with a large, CLEARLY readable font!
> ...


Keep in mind that "CLEARLY readable font!" is completely contextual. Those signs need to be clearly readable in their final location, with the kind and amount of light they will have during the haunt, and in a location & level that is readable to ALL of your guests. Posting it a few times is a safe bit of insurance for you. It takes out the excuse that someone didn't see the sign, or somehow missed it. When it comes to someone suing you, a judge and or jury, will tend to lean in the claimants direction, so protect yourself as well as you can.
Something else to consider, some people like to damage or remove signs either to be trouble makers, or as souvenirs, so posting your signs in ways that make this kind of thing difficult to do helps you too. You also need to check on them regularly to make sure that they are still there and readable. Be ready with replacements should they be needed.
Make your signs attractive enough that people will WANT to read them, while posting them helps protect you and your haunt, people actually reading and following the rules actually does more for you. You can use some cute wording but the meanings and rules have to be absolutely clear to the public.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Amandakay said:


> Anyone have a "rules" sign up? IF so what does it say. I want to make one for this year and was hoping to get some ideas of what to put on it. Thank you!!


Read the first page of this thread.
Rules are not the same as warnings, and should be separated or listed separately.

For any that need or want rules set up/typeset in a larger format, drop me a PM with your rules and an email address. If you want your haunt's name at the top of the rules then include that too.
Printing out the rules on tabloid sized paper (11" x 17"), and maybe using two or three pages to do it makes it easy to have readable rules signs that are inexpensive to print.
I will offer this service for free for September and October of this (2012) year.
If you want something more elaborate, you might consider using Costco's photo center, they will print a 20"x30" piece for around $9, and a 20"x60" for about $16. This lets you have beautiful full color work for very little money.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Font, amanda's thread/post was merged with this thread. That's why it appeared she hadn't seen the first page


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

"Font, amanda's thread/post was merged with this thread. That's why it appeared she hadn't seen the first page"
Not a problem, I know sometimes people only read the page where they jumped into the thread, so I figured it was easier to steer her back to the first page than to repeat everything that's already been stated.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't know why I just figured this out, but for years I've been hand-writing my signs, and they always looked chumpy. This year, Wifeypoo said, "Why not just print it out and we'll glue it to the posterboard."

/blinkblink

So I typed up the rules, increased the font size to something like 110, printed it out on 23 pages, then she cut out all the words to line them up as sentences on the posterboard.

The print is large, clear, uniform, multiple colors, and neat! I also need to print and glue that Facebook logo (blue square with the lower case white f) so they know to check-in using smartphones.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Warrant2000 said:


> I don't know why I just figured this out, but for years I've been hand-writing my signs, and they always looked chumpy. This year, Wifeypoo said, "Why not just print it out and we'll glue it to the posterboard."
> 
> /blinkblink
> 
> ...


The UPS shipping store I use (we don't have any Costcos up here) has some great computer program (I don't know the name of it) that allows you to select a "poster" option. It will then take the 8 1/2 x 11 inch page you have made up & sent to them and it will enlarge it to print out still on 8 1/2 x 11 inch sheets, but the text is enlarged & spread out on multiple pages so you can then glue it on poster/foamboard. Easier than cutting out individual words. 
You can also do the tombstone thing, and put the words over a piece of foam board & cut them out, or scribble a pencil over the back of the paper, write over the top of the letters and you have a "carbon copy" to paint. Some people also have their lettering printed out on clear acetate & borrow one of those old overhead projection machines from a school & "shoot" the image onto the board to trace & make the sign.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Most desktop printers will do at least legal sized paper (8.5" x 14"), and some up to tabloid size (11" x 17"), so even doing your rules or story broken up onto pages of those sizes will give you pretty readable text for your signs. I'd avoid the color for any important stuff though, between the number of people who are colorblind and the fact that as it gets darker, the colors turn to shades of grey/gray to the human eye.

Costco can print the stuff and will mail it to whatever address you want, so you can set the artwork up, send it to them via email, they'll print it and mail it off to you. It's a little late for this year, but it's never too early to start working on next year's setup.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

We did ours on Neon Yellow Poster board in Large Black letters. and had it lit by flood light.. Even though people still didnt really pay attention to it at all


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If you haunt in an area where there's often trouble, you are best served by not only posting the rules in one or two places, but also having your gatekeeper or guides go through them verbally. No matter what, some people will ignore them, but you making sure everyone has seen and or heard them helps cover you and your haunt should trouble arise. Many commercial haunts have the rules printed on the tickets. Again, it helps take the excuse of not having seen or heard of them out of the picture should problems arise. If you get some anarchist, drunk or loser druggie standing in front of a judge or jury trying to sue you on the basis that he or she was never informed about the rules, the more evidence you have on your side, the less likely they are to even get a court date, much less your money and reputation.
For most people, the rules are just common sense, some may surprise them because they had never really thought about those things, but they will obey them just the same.


----------

